# Hummingbird shoot...



## chauncey (May 3, 2016)

I want a really big print of a hummer...I have shot them in the past with satisfactory results but I wanna get closer for big prints. 
Will be using a 1Ds3 on a tripod with remote shutter, in good light, 300mm f/2.8 lens with/without 2X TC and most likely pre-focused. 

Questions due to memory lapses...what is going to be minimum focusing distance, and what will be resulting field of view? 
Am looking to fill the frame with that 3-4 inch hummer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 4, 2016)

You need a close focusing lens to fill the frame A 100-400mmL or a 300mm f/4. The 300mm f/2.8 is nice, but will not fill the frame with a 4 inch object. 1/3-1/2 is about the best you can do. The 100-400L is a favorite for small birds, it will more than fill the frame.

Of course, you can use extension rings to get more magnification from your 300mm lens, you won't pay any IQ penalty, just loss of infinity focus. For your 300mm lens, a 4 inch bird and a 25mm tube will give a 28.4mm max image on the 35mm wide sensor, reasonably full. More likely, you will get about 23mm or 2/3 filled, which is reasonable, since you do need some room around the edges.

You can do the calculations here. You will get less than 50% fill without tubes.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 14, 2016)

I'd get a flash involved too.

Can't wait to see what you get!


----------

